# ANOTHER APHA Weanling halter prospect I AM LOOKING AT! NEED OPINIONS!!!!



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

So here is another weanling I found by the same breeder. I actually kind of like this filly better. She is a sorrel overo. I really kind of want a colored foal. Her Sire is Hot Majestic Man by Hot Scotch Man and her Dam is LB Miss Charisma.
I emailed and asked for the filly's price so I will post that when she replies. Again tell me your opinions!!! Anything! Also if you want to you can tell me a price range.

Here is the website to her sire: Kickin K Ranch

Here is her dam's bloodlines:

Lb Miss Charisma Paint

And here is the filly





































Here is a picture of her sire


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

As far as bloodlines go I like them. Hot Scotch Man was a great APHA sire and her dam has some oldie but goodie lines. She has cute markings and looks like she would muscle up well. It is kinda hard to judge her structure from those pics. Do they have an that are more recent with her squared up? She would certainly be a better investment than the solid colt.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yea I will ask her for more pictures. They are asking 1250, but I would want to get them down to 1000 at least. I am going to go look at her. I will post pictures as soon as I get them too. The good thing is the lady will take payments until she is weaned.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Are these late 08 babies or early 09 babies?


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

They are early 09 babies. She was born in feburary I believe.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Eek! It may just be that picture but the sire looks to have sickle hocks. It jumped right out at me, first thing I saw!!

Cute baby, though :]


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She's super cute. =) The sire and the baby both look like they have pretty tiny hooves for their sizes... I don't know if that bothers you but just sayin'. =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks like a pretty typie halter horse to me. I would be very concerned about her ending up like daddy. His front legs are very tied in and he appears to have really small hooves and tiny leg bones for his mass. His pasterns are also very upright. Are you just looking for a halter prospect or do you want a horse you can ride and use someday? Dad has got nice muscle but his back is long and his neck is short and his legs just really concern me. She is very cute but I would be concerned with her long term soundness if you plan to ride and use her. I think 1250 is way too high but that may just be me.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Get this one over the other, definately.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I went to the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo 2009 Paint Horse show yesterday, and I actually had the chance to talk to one of the judges about the little colt. He said he wouldn't buy the solid colt for $1000, even though his lines look decent (though he said he didn't care for Conclusive too much.) He said if he was going to spend $1000, he'd definitely look for color (rather - colored papers - even though color doesn't matter in standard halter classes, it opens up a few doors to have regular papers), especially in today's market.

THAT being said, I LOVE HOT SCOTCH and his get. Half the horses that won the halter and showmanship at halter classes were Scotch babies (or Awesome babies.) I like this little filly's head MUCH better, and I think she's just precious. Scotch babies tend to muscle out well and stay really balanced. I even saw a Scotch yearling take reserve champ against 4 and 5 year olds yesterday. I say go with the filly. :]

Hope this helps.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Though upon second glance, I'd say get some more confo shots of her sire. Something about his legs bother me, but I can't figure it out...


----------

